# Frigidaire washer wont turn on?



## StevenC (Feb 18, 2012)

The other day my washer made a popping sound. I started investigating and found the terminal on the back where the power cord attaches to fried, so I replaced that. The washer was working intermittenly but now the washer wont turn on at all. Also, the dryer will tumble but it wont get hot.

Its an older frigidaire stack unit

Now I'm trouble shooting the cause of this? Btw, the lid switch tests fine.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 18, 2012)

Is the breaker in the main panel tripped?
Can you find any fuses inside the washer that are bad?
Are you getting correct voltage from the outlet?


----------



## StevenC (Feb 18, 2012)

The main breaker wasn't tripped. I haven't been able to locate the fuses, do they have them on older models? FLSE60RGS2  I haven't thought to check the voltage. 

Could the timer switch be bad?


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,



> I started investigating and found the terminal on the back where the power cord attaches to fried, so I replaced that



Checked the cord and receptical also?



> The washer was working intermittenly but now the washer wont turn on at all. Also, the dryer will tumble but it wont get hot.



Loss of 1/2 power to the unit is prime suspect. Black to red is 220-240 volts AC and black or red to white is 110-120 volts AC.



> The main breaker wasn't tripped. I haven't been able to locate the fuses



Just the house fuse box ones.



> Could the timer switch be bad?



Not normally with both units being effected.

jeff.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 19, 2012)

What should I look for on the cord? It appears fine. I'll test the receptical when I get back home.

If the receptical or cord was bad, why does the dryer still tumble? 

The breaker wasn't tripped either. I flipped it once to make sure its on.

I appreciate the input guys!


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 19, 2012)

> What should I look for on the cord? It appears fine



Make sure the plug end is not burnt as well....and the receptical.



> I'll test the receptical when I get back home.



Post your volt meter results.













> If the receptical or cord was bad, why does the dryer still tumble?



Can get 1/2 power....motor only needs 120 volts to run but the heat needs 240 volts to work and the washer works off of the same plug for it's power.

jeff.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 20, 2012)

My ohm meter has alligator clamps on it, so I went to plug the cord in and test it at the terminal instead to give me something to clamp too. As soon as I plugged it in to the wall the washer started to fill up!! 

I'm thrilled but baffled at the same time. 

I know I tested the new terminal last week and nothing happened, yet today everything is working, even the dryer is putting out heat.


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 20, 2012)

A loose connection very possible.

jeff.


----------

